# BAWKSY



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Oct 21, 2009)

So, who's this person claiming to be Boxxy? Like, as in, what's their username? I've been missing out in action lately, and want to know. Used search, didn't find much. My friend told me about them today, and I have a few words for them.


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 21, 2009)

I've left clues.
Have fun figuring it out. 

Until then, just treat me like everyone else. I haven't done anything wrong. D:


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Oct 21, 2009)

Imma PM you.


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 21, 2009)

Imma ignore you.

EDIT: Haha, i thought it would be hostile, but its not. (x


----------



## Connor (Oct 21, 2009)

It's OBVIOUSLY the real Boxxy.

Check the youtube channel under her profile picture.

You can't fake that stuff.


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Oct 21, 2009)

Did you get the entire thing, Boxxy? White text and all? I just don't believe you. It can't be the real Boxxy. As stated, I think everyone would like a new video.


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 21, 2009)

?

Pretty sure I said in my first post that I'm not Boxxy.
It's not causing any harm. People name themselves after other people all the time.

Also, it's OBVIOUS that I'm not Boxxy, that part doesn't need explanation, Lol.


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Oct 21, 2009)

Hate to double post, but don't wanna edit. I wouldn't be hostile to a person, especially if they could be Boxxy. I just want proof, and if none is presented, GTFO. I mean that in all kindness possible, by the way.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 21, 2009)

So what exactly is going on here?


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 21, 2009)

Newbie is mad that I'm not Boxxy apparently.
Haha. Thread has no point.


----------



## Connor (Oct 21, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> So what exactly is going on here?



That kid is mad at the person with the username BoxxyBabee, because it's not actually Boxxy.

Basically overreacting about nothing.


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Oct 21, 2009)

Ohhh. You posted before I finished. I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE. HAHAHAHAHAHA. But what's the point in doing this? I'm not going to do anything about it, but would like to know what the point of this is. And you never said you weren't Boxxy, in the first post. You said "I've left clues." When coupled with my statement, that's apeshit banana retarded to say.


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Oct 21, 2009)

I was told she was claiming to be Boxxy, so I was all "what is this?" Now I know.


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 21, 2009)

Ummm, you're being illogical, and pretty darn immature.
I'm going to stop replying now.

I made this account because I didn't like the name of my old account. And thats allowed, so I haven't broken any rules.

You're being hostile, so you're breaking the rules more than I am.
And don't act like you have the authority to tell people to "gtfo".


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 21, 2009)

So who is Boxxy, and why is she so popular!? 3 videos 9 months ago, how did she get so many views and subscribers? Was she on some forum?
And what would she be doing on speedcubing forums? And why did you have to eat snail food?


----------



## Connor (Oct 21, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> So who is Boxxy, and why is she so popular!? 3 videos 9 months ago, how did she get so many views and subscribers? Was she on some forum?
> And what would she be doing on speedcubing forums? And why did you have to eat snail food?



She's basically cancer.


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Oct 21, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> So who is Boxxy, and why is she so popular!? 3 videos 9 months ago, how did she get so many views and subscribers? Was she on some forum?
> And what would she be doing on speedcubing forums? And why did you have to eat snail food?



She ruined 4chan. That's why I was angry when she dared show her face around here. And who ate the snail food? Surely not me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 21, 2009)

BoxxyBabee said:


> I've left clues.
> Have fun figuring it out.



kdone


----------



## V-te (Oct 21, 2009)

Could the person who made this thread at least spell right?

sorry, but things like Wutz up, haw r u just make me angry... grr.... 

and to the boxxy person, you made me sad. =(


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 21, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> BoxxyBabee said:
> 
> 
> > I've left clues.
> ...



So who is it?


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 21, 2009)

V-te said:


> Could the person who made this thread at least spell right?


That's inentional, on Boxxy's YouTube, she spells things differently, like a rebel.

Let's have a Boxxy tipping competition. Who is it?


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2009)

I THINK BOXXYBABE IS KONSTANTINOS VERDES

Honestly, this thread is ridiculously stupid. This doesn't matter AT ALL. As if 4chan was ever actually good anyway. 
@David, would you close this or delete it?


----------



## shelley (Oct 21, 2009)

Boxxy was Cubes=Life. Now let's turn our attention to other things, shall we?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

Aw, darn.

Why yes. I haven't broken any rules though, so I'm perfectly safe, right?


----------



## shelley (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, technically you are allowed to make multiple accounts. Just don't abuse it. It's pretty obvious you chose that particular name and hid your former identity just to be provocative.


----------

